# Uncharted 4 kommt wohl für den PC!



## Shadow_Man (27. Mai 2021)

So wie es aussieht, scheint nach Horizon Zero Dawn und Days Gone auch eine PC Version für Uncharted 4 zu kommen:









						Uncharted 4 is coming to PC according to Sony itself
					

Sony itself has just revealed that Uncharted 4 will be coming to PC (and will most likely be the next Playstation-exclusive game we receive).




					www.dsogaming.com
				




Und:
https://www.sony.com/en/SonyInfo/IR/library/presen/irday/pdf/2021/GNS_E.pdf (Seite 26 dort).


----------



## Nyx-Adreena (27. Mai 2021)

Dann fehlen ja nur noch die ersten Teile, damit jemand, der noch nie eine PlayStation hatte, versteht, warum Uncharted 4 so eine Nummer ist.


----------



## Rabowke (27. Mai 2021)

Ich persönlich finde Uncharted etwas überbewertet, aber ... gönnerhaft wie ich bin, würde ich das natürlich auch spielen. 

Ich persönlich hätte lieber die God of War - Reihe! Alle Spiele! ALLE!


----------

